# AWWWW



## DPpond (Dec 7, 2005)

Yoda, Trotter and Tigger looking cute. I used some advice on here and used a toy to get their attention. Worked better than treats. Of course Tigger(aka Tiggy) is looking the wrong way. Prob watching one of the other cats. 










Yoda,Angel,Trotter and Bitty with the weird eye(looks like there is a beam coming out of them thought it was kinda neat looking)


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awwwwweeee that is sooo kyoot


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Awww! Your kitties are adorable.  I will have to remember that trick to get them to look towards the camera.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That first picture was great. I like how one has a cocked head :lol:


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww is right :!: So beautiful :!:


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

that's so cute! haha... I have to try that trick in getting Tuxie to look towards the camera!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

what pretty striped kitties!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Bitty is the one w/ the long fur, right? S/he looks like my kitty, so sweet!


----------



## DPpond (Dec 7, 2005)

No Bitty is in the background looking up in the second pic. Yoda is the one with long fur,. he has a brother that looks just like him. Only bigger. There is a pic of chunk (yodas brother) in a thread marked give me the treat. Then Trotter the brown stripe one is the son of Tiggy. As is Yoda,Chunk and Angel. Hope I didnt make that too confusing. :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

DPpond said:


> No Bitty is in the background looking up in the second pic. Yoda is the one with long fur,. he has a brother that looks just like him. Only bigger. There is a pic of chunk (yodas brother) in a thread marked give me the treat. Then Trotter the brown stripe one is the son of Tiggy. As is Yoda,Chunk and Angel. Hope I didnt make that too confusing. :roll:


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Cute!
That second pic looks like some weird cat hybrid! Head of one and tail of another. :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I love the stripeys. And I think the head tilt adds something.


----------



## sweet_eyes_gramma (Dec 21, 2004)

GREAT SHOTS! :lol:


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Does that cat always do little poses and such for the camera? I have one that always has his best showing when I get that camera out. The other one doesn't much care for it lol


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

soooooo pretty


----------

